
Hypertext-driven URLs - nreece
http://blog.ianbicking.org/2008/10/24/hypertext-driven-urls/
======
smoody
from the post:

"You start with a container, in our example /articles/. Do GET /articles/ to
get a JSON document listing the URLs of all the articles. These URLs are
relative to the container URL. You’ll get a response like [’./1′, ‘./2′,
‘./3′] (actually [’1′, ‘2′, ‘3′] would be fine too). Do GET {article-url} to
get the article representation."

The original post that started this interesting conversation did mention that
summary data could be included along with the individual item URLs. If that
summary data is complete to a point where action can be taken without further
queries, then I'm totally on-board.

If not, then imagine the impact on your service if every data aggregation api
query performed by your database resulted in dozens of follow-on queries as
people traverse result lists and ask to get each item individually.

